# HELP ME! Trying to make a chocolate cake: what layer goes where???



## creampiee (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm looking at a chocolate cake recipe here and it says to make:

chocolate mousse
Ganache
Chocolate butter cream
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Then it says to place 1st layer cake and spread: ganache then chocolate mousse on top. 

Then place 2nd layer cake. refridgerate. 

Then spread: layer of butter cream then layer of ganache on top of that.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm kind of confused in the order that this is going.
Can butter cream be used as the icing on the final layer of the cake as well as the ganache? I guess what I'm not understanding is the proper usage of butter cream vs. ganache. Or is there such thing? Can you just put whatever you want in the middle and on the outside of the cake when baking?


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

You can really use any combination that you particularly like. You can use one frosting for all the layers or any combination you like. Like jam for instance...The mousse doesn't necessarily have to be chocolate either.

Actually the last question you had about putting whatever you want when baking...literally, no. It would be after the cake was baked and cooled. :crazy: (I know it was not meant like that, but just in case someone was reading and not paying attention)

I'd probably do ganache/mousse between both layers or have one layer of each, ganache, cream and mousse without combining. Reserving the buttercream for a thick crumb coat and covering that with ganache glaze.

Actually if you like raspberry or other fruit you could brush the tops of the layers with warmed jam or marmalade before putting ganache on it.

The combinations are potentially limitless really. <well, yeah there probably is a finite number but I don't feel like working on it...LOL>

April


----------



## cookwithlove (Sep 17, 2006)

What is ganache and Panna cotta which I heard a lots lately?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

ganach is chocolate and cream in differing ratios to be made into: 
cake coating
candy fillng
mousse base
cake filling
decoration on cakes, breads, cookies, loaves
body paint
dessert sauce

panna cotta is milk and gelatine to make a lovely pudding.:talk:


----------

